# Any Mother and baby groups in paphos area



## Beth&Dell (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi Everyone!!!
We are moving to Cyprus in beginning of February all going well and we have a 1 year old son called Darcy!

I've read about the kindergarten that he can attend but i was wondering if they have any mother and toddler groups, or just somewhere where you can meet mum's that have young children too.
We are currently looking in Peyia area, but could be Kamares or Tala, My brother in law lives in Kamares village, but he doesnt have children so he's no good 

We are very excited and scared to be moving!!! So want to try and make some friends before we get there! We are also flying over the 1st week in January to view some rental properties!!

Hope someone can help, thanks in advance
Beth, Dell & Darcy
P.s This is my 1st forum post Ever so hope it gets on ok!! Hope you all have a lovely xmas​


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Happy Christmas Beth. Congratulations on your fist post.

We have lots of members in the Paphos area so hopefully one of them will be able to give you some information.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Beth&Dell said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> We are moving to Cyprus in beginning of February all going well and we have a 1 year old son called Darcy!
> 
> I've read about the kindergarten that he can attend but i was wondering if they have any mother and toddler groups, or just somewhere where you can meet mum's that have young children too.
> ...


Hi Beth,
Welcome to the forum.
I don't think that Kamares is the ideal place for you with a young child as there are not many children there (if any).
Tala however does have a healthy population of familes and isnt too far away from your brother at Kamares.
Also there there are schools in Tala and at least one nursery school which I have seen.

Veronica


----------



## Beth&Dell (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi Babs & Veronica!! Thanks for your messages!

Ok well after what you have said i have taken Kamares off our viewing list, as from staying with Gary (Brother in law) a few times, i didnt notice any children there, so i think your right!!

Tala im a bit wary of as Gary said it could be a bit un-welcoming, lots of barking dogs, and that he has heard that people will just park on your drive/grass etc. without even thinking about it!! But that is just 1 opinion and i will have a look at Tala, as we always go to Tala square for tea's and dinner quite alot when we are over so are fairly familiar with it (which is comforting when making such a big change!)

Thanks alot guys
P.s Veronica i've left you a post on a different thread as well!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Beth&Dell said:


> Hi Babs & Veronica!! Thanks for your messages!
> 
> Ok well after what you have said i have taken Kamares off our viewing list, as from staying with Gary (Brother in law) a few times, i didnt notice any children there, so i think your right!!
> 
> ...


Barking dogs are a problem just about everywhere. 
As far as Tala being unwelcoming we used to live there and loved it, never found it unwelcoming. We still have several good friends i nTala and I have never heard anything about peope parking in other peoples drives. The only reason we moved was because we were originally in an apartment and wanted a house with its own pool. We loved Tala square.
Everyone has their own ideas about which is the best place to live.

Veronica


----------



## Beth&Dell (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes i understand, its just like the uk! Some people think its great others not!!

Thanks for your opinion anyway, our flights are booked for January 11th to look at properties so hopefully we will have a few lined up!

Beth


----------



## Beth&Dell (Dec 24, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi Beth,
> Welcome to the forum.
> I don't think that Kamares is the ideal place for you with a young child as there are not many children there (if any).
> Tala however does have a healthy population of familes and isnt too far away from your brother at Kamares.
> ...


Hi Veronica, if you dont mind, what are your opinions on Tsada? 
I saw a post about Peyia and dont want to start that up again, so if you could PM me that would be great! Or if your happy to put in here then thats great but dont want to upset anyone obviously
Thanks Beth


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Kathy, that was mentioned in the other post still runs a great toddler and baby group. Here is a link that has her info and phone number too - Interesting things to do in Paphos Cyprus and find out about what's going on around paphos. Not sure if the schedule or info is up to date though. My wife made most of her friends through that group and mothers drive from as far as Drousia to go to the group that is now held in Chloraka. We live in Mandria, however we do feel that Tala, Aphrodite Hills, even Peyia would have more children as Mandria has quite a lot of retirees - most areas do though! Villages that have more locals living there rather than retirees would probably be more child friendly.


----------



## Beth&Dell (Dec 24, 2009)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Kathy, that was mentioned in the other post still runs a great toddler and baby group. Here is a link that has her info and phone number too - Interesting things to do in Paphos Cyprus and find out about what's going on around paphos. Not sure if the schedule or info is up to date though. My wife made most of her friends through that group and mothers drive from as far as Drousia to go to the group that is now held in Chloraka. We live in Mandria, however we do feel that Tala, Aphrodite Hills, even Peyia would have more children as Mandria has quite a lot of retirees - most areas do though! Villages that have more locals living there rather than retirees would probably be more child friendly.


Hi Cleo, thanks very much, just had a look at the website, so i will give her a call when we know our date of moving as that was a big concern that Darcy (my son) (and me!!! ) would not make any friends, as its important for him to be sociable with other children!
God we just looked on the map Drousia is miles away so it must be good!!
How old are your children/child?

Thanks for your help
Beth & Dell


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't know if I would personally like to live in Drousia but there are families that do, some even car pool and come from Polis according to my wife. I just think that there are no groups out that way and Kathys if friendly and fun for kids. I don't think you have to worry as it is a social group that has Xmas parties, Saturday groups so Dads can go and other activities, Moms night out etc. My boys are almost 2 and half now and 4 - plus one more on the way!


----------



## Beth&Dell (Dec 24, 2009)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> I don't know if I would personally like to live in Drousia but there are families that do, some even car pool and come from Polis according to my wife. I just think that there are no groups out that way and Kathys if friendly and fun for kids. I don't think you have to worry as it is a social group that has Xmas parties, Saturday groups so Dads can go and other activities, Moms night out etc. My boys are almost 2 and half now and 4 - plus one more on the way!


Ah thats good to hear, and good that they have something for dad's too which they lack here! Congratulations on the baby on the way! When is he/she due?


----------



## Emma & John (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Beth and Dell

This is all new to me eeek My partner has just got a job opportunity to work out in cyprus for the next year and we have use of a villa in the St Georges , Coral Bay , Paphos area i believe , i am excited about being able to spend some time out in Cyprus but concerned as we have a nearly 3 year old little boy. It would be great to hear how u get on as I would love to be able to meet up with other Mums and children like you guys

Be so great to hear from you or anyone else in the that area we might be able to meet up with !!

Waiting in anticipation
Emma


----------



## Beth&Dell (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi Emma, thanks for your message,
Its all quite exciting isnt it! and scary! We are not there yet, my partner leaves on Thursday as he is driving our stuff over and me and Darcy are flying over on the 12th of Feb!
When are you coming over?
Have you been to Cyprus before? Its lovely we have got a villa in Peyia which isnt far from you! I was over at the beginning of January and met some people and i have a couple of contacts for playgroups which i've been told about, the 1st one is Kathy and its in chloraka, which i think is about 20mins away, she does 2 sessions a week(i know 1 is Thursday, cant remember the other!) and that is €25 a month, which from what i understood is for 4 sessions a month and that includes, tea, coffee etc. her no. is 99867662, she seems lovely!
The next is a estate agent i met who has now started up a playgroup in Peyia, her name is Pauline i dont have her no. but i know that they do something different everyday and thats €5 a session, i think they all last for 2 hours.
Im looking forward to going now!! and looking forward to getting some sun when it arrives in Cyprus!
Me and Darcy would love to meet up with you two! Whats your little mans name?
Speak soon & hope this helps
Beth x


----------



## Beth&Dell (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh also, i dont know whether you'll want it but i've also spoke to a nursery in Emba, and am going to see them when i arrive, just as i want Darcy to socialise with other children a couple of days a week, and i think its €20 a day, but if you type in "little acorns nursery Paphos/cyprus" it should come up, but theres no great info on there, so maybe give them a call x


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

*Tiddler group Peyia*

Hi

I took my Granddaughter to a new toddler group/play group the other day and it was fantastic! very well run highly recommended the phone number is Jack in the box 96689150

Cherie x



Emma & John said:


> Hi Beth and Dell
> 
> 
> This is all new to me eeek My partner has just got a job opportunity to work out in cyprus for the next year and we have use of a villa in the St Georges , Coral Bay , Paphos area i believe , i am excited about being able to spend some time out in Cyprus but concerned as we have a nearly 3 year old little boy. It would be great to hear how u get on as I would love to be able to meet up with other Mums and children like you guys
> ...


----------



## Beth&Dell (Dec 24, 2009)

Cherie said:


> Hi
> 
> I took my Granddaughter to a new toddler group/play group the other day and it was fantastic! very well run highly recommended the phone number is Jack in the box 96689150
> 
> Cherie x


Ah that is the one i was talking about, the woman Pauline does it! Is it pay as you go do you know Cherie?

Thanks


----------



## princesspoppy (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi,

There is also a new playscheme in an english nursery in just the mornings for a couple of hours, all the staff are english and qualified and the children join in the morning activtities whilst you have a break - souinds good to me.
I will find out the number and put it up tommorow.
Hope this helps


----------



## Beth&Dell (Dec 24, 2009)

princesspoppy said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is also a new playscheme in an english nursery in just the mornings for a couple of hours, all the staff are english and qualified and the children join in the morning activtities whilst you have a break - souinds good to me.
> I will find out the number and put it up tommorow.
> Hope this helps


Hi, do you have the details of this at all?
Thanks
Beth


----------

